# che casino!



## animabella

Hola, come si dice in spagnolo "che casino!", per esempio parlando di una situazione molto complicata?
gracias!


----------



## Agró

¡Qué follón!
¡Qué jaleo!
¡Qué pifostio!


----------



## animabella

gracias!
si possono usare tali espressioni anche per descrivere il disordine di una stanza?


----------



## Agró

animabella said:


> gracias!
> si possono usare tali espressioni anche per descrivere il disordine di una stanza?


Anche in questo caso.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao animabella e benvenuta al Forum 

Approfitto per ricordarti di usare le maiuscole al posto giusto.





animabella said:


> Hola, come si dice in spagnolo "che casino!", per esempio parlando di una situazione molto complicata?
> *G*racias!





animabella said:


> *G*racias!
> *S*i possono usare tali espressioni anche per descrivere il disordine di una stanza?


Regola 11.
Grazie e buon proseguimento, 

Laura_
Moderatrice_


----------



## honeyheart

Tratando de no usar expresiones muy autóctonas, yo diría: "¡qué lío!".


P.D.: Me mató "pifostio".


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Tratando de no usar expresiones muy autóctonas, yo diría: "¡qué lío!".
> 
> 
> P.D.: Me mató "pifostio".



Mi cuñada la usa a veces


Sea como sea: Para describir el desorden de un cuarto yo no las usaría y mucho menos ésa.
Las otras dos se pueden usar pero no en cualquier ocasión.
Qué follón en el caso de que las cosas estén tan desordenadas que no se encuentre lo que se está buscando.
Que jaleo cuando "el cuarto es un jaleo" es traducción de "la camera è tutta sotto sopra".


----------



## Pixidio

Otra sería (para describir el desórden en una habitación o una situación caótica) ¡Qué quilombo!
De hecho, tengo entendido que "che casino" = "che bordello". Quilombo significa burdel, la expresión rioplatense es un calco de la italiana.


----------



## abbott

Es interesante escuchar a Agron y Pixidio, sus expresiones son verdaderamente diferentes pero educativas a las que usamos en agunos paises hispanoparlantes del continente Americano. Por ejemplo en E.U. y Mexico diriamos: "Que desorden" (formal), "Que cochinero" (informal).


----------



## chlapec

En España, al menos, también se dice "qué desbarajuste".


----------



## Tomby

animabella said:


> gracias!
> si possono usare tali espressioni anche per descrivere il disordine di una stanza?


Para decir que una habitación está desordenada decimos "parece una leonera": "_Esta habitación (este cuarto) parece una leonera_".


----------



## Neuromante

"Quilombo " es localista, aunque se entiende por ser bastante conocida como palabra.
"Desorden", que es de lo más común, no solo de uso en Méjico, me parece que no vale como traducción. "Casino"es algo mucho bestia, la palabra italiana para "desorden" es "disordine"

Visto que están apareciendo localismos aclaro que "pifostio" no es localista, al menos no si se entiende que "localista" es algo común en una zona y no en otras. Es una de esas palabras que no llega a tener denominación de origen, pero por "la parte de abajo".


----------



## Tomby

Debo reconocer que nunca había oído "pifostio". Acabo de consultar su significado en el DRAE y no lo contempla. Supongo que es una de esas palabras que popularmente se conocen en alguna región o país pero que se comprenden dentro de un contexto, por ejemplo, "¡Menudo pifostio!" = "¡Menudo desorden!".


----------



## Pixidio

Tombatossals said:


> Para decir que una habitación está desordenada decimos "parece una leonera": "_Esta habitación (este cuarto) parece una leonera_".



Si de animales va la cosa, en Argentina existe "es un cogedero de gatos" pero es algo que roza la groseria. Aunque puedo decirle a mi hermano "ordená tu habitación que parece un cogedero de gatos". La he escuchado pocas veces y no puedo afirmar que sea usada. Yo la uso porque me encanta. Si alguna vez la oyen, significa éso.


----------

